# We're ready. But lost and confused.



## Sheppeards4Shepherds (Nov 27, 2015)

First of all, Hi Everyone! New member but long time stalker of the forum. So much information here. 
Oh and Happy Thanksgiving as well 


As a family we've talked about getting a German Shepherd dog for years. At least 4 years now. 

At first we talked about adopting and while that is still an option, we would love to buy a puppy from a reputable breeder. We'd love to get our doggy sometime next year between Jan and March. Both hubby and I will have downtime between then so lots of time and energy to focus on our little furball. 

I've noticed that members usually ask the poster what it is they are looking for in a dog... We are not looking for a show dog. As a family, are at the park or beach almost every other weekend. We camp, we love movie nights. We're a large family of 6. 4 children ages 6-14. Making sure our new member of the family gets out as much as possible will not be a problem. 

However, we do plan to add more furry babies later down the line. Including but not limited to cats. 


I've checked out GermelHaus as well as Rallhaus. I see no planned litters for 2016, and little info. Would I be better off contacting them? 

Oh I forgot to mention we live in Conroe, Texas. While we would make the drive for the right breeder, we'd prefer to stay within the 100-150 mile radius.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

Im also in texas and looking for a puppy around the same period. Hopefully you get some recommendations. Germelhaus gets lots of good recommendation from lurking on here and read different threads.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd check out this kennel if I were in TX...website is out of date, but don't judge the breeder by that(many breeders are more active on their facebook pages than updating their websites: Van Meerhout German Shepherds


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

YOu may want to widen your search a bit by at least contacting more breeders a bit further away. Once you are in the loop of good breeders, they may have tips and recommendations for people/breeders they recommend. The best breeders want everyone to have a great dog and aren't in it for the $$$ so will be more than willing to help if they don't have a litter that will work for you.

Best to get on waiting lists now and keep looking/contacting/feelers out. 

Did you have a good chance to wander thru all the links on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html The general knowledge you gain from all those links plus around the board really help the best breeders take you more seriously because they will be impressed that you knew it was worth putting the time in to know about the breed.


----------



## richardhandsonn (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello

I am looking for a puppy and most of my recommended to get germelhaus. So , please help me that is I am making a right decision if I bring him home. I am very confused please help me friends.

Thankyou


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

First off - please understand when someone refers you to a working dog or a show dog - they are not telling you to buy a dog to "show". These are labels that define a type or style of GSD.

When you say you want a black and brown/red/tan dog with the "classic" saddle markings - generally this IS a "showline" dog.....they tend to be a bit more laid back, less energy and not as intense as a working line dog. NOT ALWAYS - but stereotypically.....there are more mellow, less drivy working line pups in many litters...for the purposes of a companion pup, you may find a suitable puppy in either type of litter....

Another Texas breeder is von Volkommen - these are showline dogs - but also may be the type of dog suitable to some of the posters who are looking....if you go to Germalhaus or van Meerhout - make sure that you make your level of experience with the breed and your goals crystal clear in order to get that puppy within the litter that is more suitable for you than a 'working' home.

Lee


----------



## Sheppeards4Shepherds (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you to everyone!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

richardhandsonn said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking for a puppy and most of my recommended to get germelhaus. So , please help me that is I am making a right decision if I bring him home. I am very confused please help me friends.
> 
> Thankyou


YOu may get more responses by starting up your own thread for specific questions/concerns. =:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs

But the more you have learned on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html will make you feel more confident about your decisions.


----------



## Sheppeards4Shepherds (Nov 27, 2015)

We've decided on a breeder. We've contacted them and I must say we're really excited here lol. Lots of goofy grinning faces. Just wanted to say thank you to everyone!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm excited for you.


----------



## Chris1N1A (Dec 3, 2015)

Which breeder did you decide to go with? What helped you make the choice?


----------

